# Tired of feeling like shit



## PrisMiQue (Dec 30, 2018)

Ive been feeling clouded, murky.
I’ve been trying to climb this ladder, trying to reach “success”. 
Im feeling kicked bruised, And brainwashed

I’m tired of wasting life feeling unaccomplished ... it’s not helping.
Instead I want to celebrate what I have and make some changes.

I know everyone has there “New Year’s Resolution” and idk if most actually go through with it... but I think I might actually have one.
i want to change the way I think, I want to view myself and my life in a different perspective. I want to start this new year being happy with my life instead of comparing myself to other people. And go from there. And spend less time on phone for fucks sake... it kills me how many hours I waste on it. 

Maybe some of you can relate

I feel these negative thoughts about myself turn me into someone I don’t want to be. Desperate for a break, angry and sad. 

I’m Changing these thoughts and some bad habits and making 2019 the best year yet! 
Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Crazy Squirrel (Dec 30, 2018)

Funny, I was talking with my husband about the exact same stuff this morning! 

Here's to making changes for the better! Happy New Year!


----------



## watergiver (Dec 30, 2018)

this is cooking for many and many who are still dwelling in lower vibrations (yes it sounds hippy, but its true that E V E R Y T H I N G in life is in a constant state of vibration) are getting ripped apart during this time....and its only going to get more intense. 

what saved me and continues to save me is to unlearn all of the bs that has been force fed to me since childhood.

have a look see into this, its free and they treat you like a god(dess) and there is centers all over the world. the only blah is the wait list to get into one.

www.dhamma.org have a read. but basically it is ten days of sitting for 10 hrs and getting in tune with you and seeing all sorts of mess dealing with the psyche that doesnt serve you anymore. 

its truly the best and hardest things i have ever done. 

all the best!

"a shitty past is the best fertilizer for a fruitful future"


----------



## CelticWanderer (Dec 30, 2018)

something thats been helping me is plotting my moods in a line graph. The base of zero is how i usually feel, which not really feeling anything just blah and tired. then it goes up to +5 being the happiesr i ever felt and down to -5 being the lowest of low moods. I plot it out three times a day over the week and makes notes on what im doing and why i feel the way i do. Then at the end of the week I have a visual to look at and i can see why i was feeling so bad, and whar things i did that got me out of those moods.





it helps me be accountable for my moods and makes me realize im only doing this to myself. Im having a hard time with a knee surgery recovery, but this has helped me stay positive and productive.

I hope the new year treats us well!


----------



## ApolloUniverse (Dec 30, 2018)

Hey dude, wish you the best of luck in your search. Definitely believe that wanting to change is the best of starts.


----------



## CheMu (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm sure a great portion of people can relate to these feels. The hardest lesson to this journey (for me) was learning to realise that nothing was ever wrong. It was just out of context. If I were to offer any kind of insight - Embrace change. Learn from your reactions. Ask the "big" questions with your actions and not your words. And reflect on your progress, every chance you get. 

You've already started your journey. So have fun with it.


----------



## Taylor Werner (Jan 6, 2019)

CelticWanderer said:


> something thats been helping me is plotting my moods in a line graph. The base of zero is how i usually feel, which not really feeling anything just blah and tired. then it goes up to +5 being the happiesr i ever felt and down to -5 being the lowest of low moods. I plot it out three times a day over the week and makes notes on what im doing and why i feel the way i do. Then at the end of the week I have a visual to look at and i can see why i was feeling so bad, and whar things i did that got me out of those moods.
> View attachment 48196
> 
> it helps me be accountable for my moods and makes me realize im only doing this to myself. Im having a hard time with a knee surgery recovery, but this has helped me stay positive and productive.
> ...



Wow. That is serious dedication to self-understanding, and also, how ingenious! And what could possibly deserve dedication more than self-understanding?! And isn't all the effort worth it if it leads to greater happiness? Anyway, kudos!


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 7, 2019)

CheMu said:


> I'm sure a great portion of people can relate to these feels. The hardest lesson to this journey (for me) was learning to realise that nothing was ever wrong. It was just out of context. If I were to offer any kind of insight - Embrace change. Learn from your reactions. Ask the "big" questions with your actions and not your words. And reflect on your progress, every chance you get.
> 
> You've already started your journey. So have fun with it.



Love the resolution and this response... especially "nothing is ever wrong"...

One thing I figured out long ago... no action or innaction you ever take is a mistake. Whatever decision you make in any situation, involves the info you have at the time, your mindset, and a bazillion other factors you likely have no awareness of. For those reasons, whatever decision you made was the only decision you could have possibility made at that moment in time. 

If you accept this, and accept there are no mistakes... you dont have to feel guilt or shame ever again. 

One other tip... read Nathaniel Brandon's 12 pilliars of self esteem. Or in general, with your internal dialog, repeat saying good things about yourself, even if you dont believe its completely true... constantly. Repetitive thoughts condition your thinking, its even visible on MRI. So saying "Im smart, im attractive, im worthy"... etc every time you take a step... eventually you'll believe these things even if you don't now...


----------

